# Are blackberries safe for dogs?



## BTLA (Dec 2, 2008)

I couldn't find much information about them.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm sure they're fine in moderation. I can't find anything to suggest otherwise. I wouldn't want to be there if a dog had too many, though..... .


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes. 

My dogs like raspberries, blueberries, and strawberries, too.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Blackberries are fine, just in moderation as is most things.

My dog likes other fruit and veggies as well - bananas, apples, celery, lettuce, carrots and spinach to name a few


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Our dogs used to pick the ripe blackberries (as well as the boysenberries and raspberries) off the vines growing up the side of the garage. Those berries are fine.


----------

